# Video Converter to Convert 3g2 into something usable...



## Tratz (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey folks! My cell phone can take videos but only in 3g2 format with QCELP audio format. I can't seem to find a working converter that can turn my video files into something compatible with most internet sites (youtube/facebook) or players...I've found programs that seem to do the video or sound but never both . Does anyone have a free/affordable solution to this problem?


----------



## kevinkhill (Feb 1, 2007)

fyi, this is probably the wrong topic to start a thread about video conversion in, but, i'll help you anyways

http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html

is a wonderful video conversion tool with a great deal of codecs built in and can probably convert your 3g2 into flv or swf so you can post it into facebook/myspace.


----------

